# UML-Diagramm für mehrere JFrames



## Rocks360 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Forummitstreiter, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich versuche ein UML-Diagramm mit einer 3-Schichten-Architektur zu erstellen. Nun habe ich schon viele Beispiele für UML-Diagramme gesehen, diese hatten jedoch immer nur eine GUIFrame Klasse. In dieser sind dann Attribute und Methoden. Des Weiteren hatten diese eine Klasse in denen die logischen Operationen getätigt werden(pd-schicht) wie z.B. methode: +berechnePreis() und eine DatenbankKlasse für Verbindungen etc..
 Nun ist meine Frage wie ich ein UML-Diagramm erstelle für ein Programm das mehrere GUIFrames wie z.B. ein LoginFrame(am start der Anwendung), SteuerungsFrame(nach erfolgreichem login), WeiteresFrame(z.B. das durch klicken auf ein Button im SteuerungsFrame geöffnet wird) Verwalte und in einem UML-Diagramm darstellen kann. 
Wäre super wenn ihr mir einen Ansatz dafür geben könntet


----------

